# 30 hp Mariner (yamaha) stalls at high RPM



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

It started ok yesterday at the ramp. I took it kind of slow heading into the wind then I got to my spot fished for a while and went to move. I decided to go with the wind so I could open it up and it stalled out.It took a while to get it started again (I was kinda sweating it because I had my 4yo son with me). Eventally started and headed right back to the ramp. Stalled at the ramp. Backed the truck down, and went to load the boat on the trailer, once again eventually started, getting lined up to shoot it up the trailer and stalled AGAIN. Had to winch it up.

Went out this AM and tinkered with it. Got it started, usually takes 1-2 pulls, 15 pulls later finally starts. After a few experiments I figured it stalls at an average of 3900-4000rpms. Any thoughts?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Check for water in carb./fuel. If you get a pea sized amount of water in the pickup bowl in the motor, it sometimes will stop the flow of fuel at high RPMs. I had the same problem years ago.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Water, trash or gas gone bad. When was the last time you ran the motor before yesterday?


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

I took the carb off to check the needle valve at the float. I drained the bowl the fuel seemed airerated (bubbly)but not milky. It was after several pulls and starts. Is there a way to re-prime it without the air contamination?


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

It has sat for 6 weeks while I was at work.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

If there is water in the fuel what is the best way to get it out without discarding a full tank?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Did the ball and the gas line stay tight and full??? Bubbly sounds like water??? But when I had a old 30 horse yamariner it did the same. Clean all the fuel systems. Filter bowl. I would clean out the carb and jets. Pretty simple on those. Good luck!!!


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, thats what it is looking like. I took a nice sample of the fuel from the bowl and it's like bacon grease. What is the best way to get rid of that gas? Will the oil change place take it, I wonder? I'll have it fixed today. The cold front is coming and the fish are turning on.


----------

